# Sharing with your wife stress from work



## joshbjoshb (Jul 11, 2011)

I did the mistake again. I really kept it to myself and didn't say a thing for a while, but then she overheard a conversation and I told her how stressful my boss is.

Well, now she is so stressed out and going crazy.

HERE WE GO AGAIN.

Why did I do it? So stupid of me. I know she is so sensitive, and doesn't really know how to deal with emotional issues. 

WHY DID I SHARE? WHY?

Okay, you don't have to give me advice (I know, I am a male too but sometimes just choke that instinct for heaven sake!). Just wanted to share it with you.

Really a great group of some nice people (I mean in general )


----------



## joshbjoshb (Jul 11, 2011)

LOL the issue is she doesn't want sex since she is so stressed out.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Tell her that sex reduces stress?


----------



## Broncos Fan (Mar 1, 2012)

Honestly if your options are release all your stress or have sex, there's some talking you guys need to do. You should be able to do both, even in the same night. This depends of course on how you're sharing, for example concise and to the point versus long-winded. My wife sometimes comes home and just tells me all her issues for hours and then wants sex, and I think she's honestly surprised when I say no. I tell her get a girlfriend (for the talking and complaining, not for the sex). But if she's relatively direct and to the point, I have no problem hearing out her issues.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh puh-leeze. And give her another reason to fly off the handle?


----------



## joshbjoshb (Jul 11, 2011)

BTW, my first post said nothing about sex... my second was in respond to someone suggesting to make sex to reduce stress.

My issue was the fact that me sharing my stress is basically causing her to be so stressed out.

Men are destined to be lonely. 

That's okay. We are used to it.


----------



## Broncos Fan (Mar 1, 2012)

joshbjoshb said:


> BTW, my first post said nothing about sex... my second was in respond to someone suggesting to make sex to reduce stress.
> 
> My issue was the fact that me sharing my stress is basically causing her to be so stressed out.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure this is a "men" being lonely thing so much as a problem centering on the fact that either your wife doesn't like to talk to you very much, or else you actually really stress her out, or both. You guys just sound like you need to reconnect and I have a feeling the problem is mutual.


----------



## Havesomethingtosay (Nov 1, 2011)

I make that mistake too. I tell her that when I talk it is just to let things out and relieve the stress (on my part), and not her worries (unless I think I'm going to be fired, which isn't the case). 

The reason men have high blood pressure or heart attacks is that they keep it pent in and don't let it out. 

You have to discuss money problems with your spouse or let them know you're stressed, but it seems the more honest and open you are with your spouse the more upset and stressed they get, when it isn't their problem at this moment. 

To OP..... Boss is creating problems, until it affects your job (i.e. firing), best to keep your mouth shut.....


----------

